# Long Legged Wasp



## Donde (Oct 15, 2018)

I am told this is an Ichneumon wasp of the family Ichneumonidae, a very, very large one with thousands of species.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 15, 2018)

Very good image.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 15, 2018)

Wow, that's a new one for me. The white reminds me of a racehorse's stocking.


----------



## davholla (Feb 13, 2019)

That is a male and I was told that that species or similar parasitize chafer grubs.


----------

